# Earth Stove worth?



## lc2006 (Jan 20, 2015)

Have an Earth Stove model ES-2CV, input BTU/HR burner 26,500 natural gas. In beige. It was in a home that I purchased and really don't know how much to sell it for. I am eager to find it another home.


----------



## Fsappo (Jan 20, 2015)

Well, its bvent I think, looks pretty.  If it works fine I'd ask $450 and take $300-350.  Now is the time to sell.  I am assuming you wont be replacing it with a b vent stove, so make sure your ad mentions that it includes the pipe.


----------



## lc2006 (Jan 20, 2015)

Fsappo said:


> Well, its bvent I think, looks pretty.  If it works fine I'd ask $450 and take $300-350.  Now is the time to sell.  I am assuming you wont be replacing it with a b vent stove, so make sure your ad mentions that it includes the pipe.


Thank you so much for your help. I originally thought it was b vent, but it is a direct. There is a chimney on the house that it vents up and out to. We are wanting to sell it to eventually replace with something more modern.


----------



## Fsappo (Jan 20, 2015)

I could swear that is a 4" bvent coming up from behind that stove.  How are you sure its direct vent?  Or maybe I'm missing something and Dak will straighten me out


----------



## lc2006 (Jan 20, 2015)

Well...maybe I am confused. This is what it looks like. And the label on the back side.


----------



## lc2006 (Jan 20, 2015)

Label


----------



## Fsappo (Jan 20, 2015)

It says it conforms to a direct vent code, but man, that doesn't look like a direct vent pipe system to me.  It looks like what we used to do with old b vent flues, cover them in black stove pipe and paint to match stove.  Whats coming out of the top of your chimney?


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 21, 2015)

Regardless of what the rating plate indicates, that IS a B-Vent unit.
The ANS Z21.44B -1987 Standard is for gas-fired gravity (aka  B-Vent) and fan type direct vent wall furnaces.
You are correct Frank.


----------



## Fsappo (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks Bob!  So to the OP, what are your plans for this spot after you sell the stove?


----------



## lc2006 (Jan 22, 2015)

Thank you for verifying. We've never had anything like this. We will eventually put a gas log wall unit in to look like a fireplace.


----------



## Fsappo (Jan 23, 2015)

lc2006 said:


> Thank you for verifying. We've never had anything like this. We will eventually put a gas log wall unit in to look like a fireplace.




But that's down the road, so for now just plug the hole in the wall?  Get back on Hearth.com well before you decide to put a gas fireplace in.  Post the photos of the wall and chimney.  It may not be as easy as setting a direct vent gas fireplace there and venting into that chimney.  forget "may not", it wont.  But we will find a way!


----------

